# iocage - remove failed jail



## hashime (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi

I tried to create a jail with iocage, which failed, so `iocage list` shows now this:


```
root@testbsd:~ # iocage list
JID   UUID                                  BOOT  STATE  TAG
-     -  -     down   -
-     9e039937-bb7c-11e5-86e6-ad2415b45159  off   down   bla
```

2 questions now.

Where does iocage retrieve this jails list?
How do I remove the first corrupted? entry?


----------



## Oko (Jan 15, 2016)

https://iocage.readthedocs.org/en/latest/


----------



## hashime (Jan 15, 2016)

Nothing related to my question in there. Thanks though.


----------



## hashime (Jan 15, 2016)

Never mind. Found an unused dataset, destroyed it, all back to normal.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 20, 2016)

Oko may have just been pointing out the documentation as it probably mentions that Iocage stores the jail configuration in ZFS properties for those jails.  There isn't a configuration file like other jail managers.  However that is just a guess of his intent.

The dataset may not have been able to unmount properly at some point.  On a rare occasion an unmount/destroy can be needed.


----------

